# Closed Acrylic pen stand Package arrived



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry Closed. Package arrived last night 2-14. I have a few of the orders boxed up and will finish the rest this afternoon. not sure I will make it to the post office though. 
$1.00 ea (pen not included) min. order 20





$1.00 ea covers stand, pay pal, Shipping, and postage.
Pay Pal to: daniel@yourdonspens.com
Make sure I have your address.
They have 1075 in stock at this time. So the buy is limited to the first 1075.
It has been a long time since this buy was done. and will probably be a long time before anouther one is done. The company has a hard time getting these back in stock. I have been contacting them for the last three months until they finally have gotten them in.

ORDERS:
Daniel 250 paid
exoticwo 40 Paid
SydBeckman 20 Paid
jthompson1995 20 Paid
dalemcginnis 20 Paid
Texatdurango 20 Paid
Phillip T. 20 Paid (no username)
wjskip 50 Paid
trsmth 30 Paid
jbpaul 30 Paid
NavyDiver 20 Paid
WriteRev 20 Paid
BruceK 20 Paid
ldb2000 20 Paid
Rudy Vey  20 Paid
relyeace 20 Paid
Sylvanite 25 Paid
rstought 20 Paid
rlharding 20 paid
CaptG 20 paid
turff49 60 paid
LandfillLumber 20 paid
ken69912001 20 paid
airrat 20 paid
MLKWoodWorking 20 Paid
traderdon55 20 Paid
rherrell 20 paid
pssherman 20 paid
England14 20 paid
shawn394 20 paid
great12b4ever 20 paid
arioux 50 paid
HotJoe 20 paid
Johnnie 50 paid
cdcarter 20 unpaid
emtmike 20 paid


All orders are paid except cdcarter. per new group buy rules, last person to pay has to pack up and mail all the orders [}]
seriously, tracking has the package scheduled for delivery tomorrow. with a little luck I could have all orders mailed on friday.


----------



## exoticwo (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel,

Count me in for 40,Payment sent

 Thanks,


----------



## PrivatePens (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel,

Sent payment for 20.

Syd


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll take 20.
Thanks.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll take 20 as well, thanks.  Paypal on the way.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 11, 2008)

I will take 20 also.  Thanks. Paypal on the way.


----------



## arioux (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

How many can you fit in a flat rate envelope to Canada?

Thanks

Alfred


----------



## rlharding (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel, is there an additional price for shipping to Canada?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 11, 2008)

Folks -  While I do not buy from Niles any more (they just aren't reliable) these are nice stands at an excellent price.  You almost can't afford to pass these up.  FYI, many of my website customers buy stands like this for $5 each.


----------



## turff49 (Feb 11, 2008)

Might as well put me down for 60 at that price!! Brian
Paypal coming shortly!!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll take 20


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 11, 2008)

20 for me as well. PM sent.


----------



## wjskip (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel I'll take 50 pay pal on the way


----------



## trsmth (Feb 11, 2008)

Paypal sent for 30.

Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel, I take 20 as well.
I will be leaving tomorrow for Germany to attend the funeral of my step mom, but I am back Sunday afternoon. If this can wait until then, ok - if not send me a paypal invoice and I pay you tomorrow morning.


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll take 30.  PayPal sent.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in for 20, maybe more will paypal in the next day. Thanks, Victor


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like to get 20 of the stands. I can send Paypal to you on Wednesday.

  Thanks


----------



## WriteRev (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in for 20. Paypal on the way.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## BruceK (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel,

Just sent you payment for 20 stands.  Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Daniel
I'll take 20 Paypal comming


----------



## rlharding (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel, I am in for 20 but need to know the price difference for mailing to Canada.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 12, 2008)

Dan,
paypal sent for 20 stands.
Thanks


----------



## relyeace (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel,

Put me down for 20.  Paypal is being sent.

Ed


----------



## airrat (Feb 12, 2008)

put me in for 20 Daniel


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 12, 2008)

Payment for 25 stands sent.

Thanks for doing this group buy,

Eric


----------



## rstought (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel...

Put me down for 20 as well - PayPal has been sent.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

I think 50 in the large video box.



> _Originally posted by arioux_
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Flat rate to canada is $9.00 rather than the $4.60 I have figured. Just add the difference and make a note in your order what the extra is for.




> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Daniel, is there an additional price for shipping to Canada?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW!. Just from already payed orders 665 of the stands are bought. I have only checked my e-mail. I do not know if I can get the posts sorted out as to what has already been paid etc. ONLY 335 Remaining.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Ruth I have you in for 20. See my earlier post on the difference in postage. only add the difference of $4.40



> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Daniel, I am in for 20 but need to know the price difference for mailing to Canada.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Gary, not sure if I got your payment. I have you in but not marked as paid. 



> _Originally posted by CaptG_
> 
> I will take 20 also.  Thanks. Paypal on the way.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Under What name?



> _Originally posted by trsmth_
> 
> Paypal sent for 30.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Rudy, Consentrate on family matters. I have you in. and my condolences.



> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> 
> Daniel, I take 20 as well.
> I will be leaving tomorrow for Germany to attend the funeral of my step mom, but I am back Sunday afternoon. If this can wait until then, ok - if not send me a paypal invoice and I pay you tomorrow morning.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel PayPal sent for Linda and I.
20 Stands.

Mike


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

155 remaining. I have 4 pay pal payments I cannot match with I.A.P. members. The order will still get sent to these people but I may be off on my count by around 100 if I have duplicated requests. master list coming in the first post. Sorry to admin for conducting so much chatter in the forums. I am a bit flat footed with the response here. will get it to e-mail asap.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 12, 2008)

Sending payment for 20. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Please do not send any more payments in less you are on the list. Only 45 left. Post the number you want here and I will get back to you made it. I will order a total of what is requested and fill as many orders as niles can fill. so keep the requests coming but do not send payment yet.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 12, 2008)

Payment sent Daniel.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

Ruth, got it, think I am about caught up. Please look at the master list of orders in the first post of this thread. If I have anyone duplicated please let me know. Thanks


----------



## pssherman (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel,
I'll take 20. Will wait till I here from you on sending payment, per your instructions.

Paul in AR


----------



## England14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel I'll take 20 if you can get em.  Let me know.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure I have everything caught up and duplicates eliminated. there are now still 75 stands available. I e-mailed Niles to see how many over 1000 they can supply and am waiting to hear back, I still expect to place the order this evening. Niles will have to have time to recoup but I do expect to do another one of these when they can get more in. pretty impressive when we can wipe out the supplier that fast.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2008)

I was able to get an extra 80 stands so the total is now 155 available. the order has been placed and this is every single stand they had at the time.


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 12, 2008)

My PayPal has been sent for 20 stands that I ordered last night Daniel.
  Thanks
   Ken


----------



## shawn394 (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel
I would like to get in for 20 stands.  Let me know when you are ready for payment.  Thanks


----------



## great12b4ever (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel, I don't know how I missed this before, but I would like 20 stands.  Let me know when you are ready for payment.


----------



## arioux (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, put me down for a flat rate box full (about 50).  Let me know the total.

Alfred


----------



## shawn394 (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel
Payment sent for 20 stands.
Thanks


----------



## Lathemaster (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel

I'd like 20 please - PayPal on its way

Mike


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm in for whatever you have left 
thanks, johnnie


----------



## cdcarter (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll take up to 10


----------



## cdcarter (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdcarter_
> 
> I'll take 20 if you still have them.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2008)

Sold out as of this post. Mike, Johnnie, Carl I will get you into it.
Mike I think you have already paid but having a bit of trouble as I had two mikes contacting me at the same time. 
Carl 20 is the min order but will e-mail you anyway.
Johnnie let me know how many you want, read my e-mail first. and contact me we will work something out.


----------



## arioux (Feb 13, 2008)

Daniel,

Paypal sent

Thanks for doing this

Alfred


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Put me in the 'next time' column, Daniel! 

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2008)

Andrew will do, And if anyone else wants to get on a list I am making one. let me know how many you want and when I know Niles has more in I will be that much more ahead of the game.
Warning though it may be a while before they get more, I think they order them the slow way from china.


----------



## Codesman (Feb 14, 2008)

Daniel,

     Put me down for the next buy for these at least 20.

Shawn


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2008)

I have two people on the list for the next buy. I also have 2 stands on back order. what I was hoping to do was order stands for those on my list when the back ordered stands get in. All orders in this buy will be mailed on Monday at the latest.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2008)

All orders are packed up and ready for the post office. I did not make it there in time yesterday so will see if my postal carrier will take this huge box today. I have two orders going to canada that I have to do the customs form at the post office on monday. otherwise expect to have your stands in 3 to 5 days.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2008)

does anyone kow how to contact cdcarter, other than through these forums? I have lost contact. Thanks


----------



## PrivatePens (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel,

Thanks for doing this.  I know it is a lot of work.

Syd


----------



## wjskip (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel,
Got the pen stands today.  Money well spent.  I am amazed at your ability to get things into a flat rate box.  If I could only store them as efficiently.  Thank You for your hard work and the time that you spent putting this together.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 21, 2008)

Got mine today also.


----------



## rstought (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel...

Got mine today, too - many thanks for putting this together...


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 22, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, thanks.


----------



## jjudge (Feb 22, 2008)

I missed this ... right ? 
:-(

-- joe


----------



## turff49 (Feb 22, 2008)

Package arrive today. I have no clue how he was able to package 60 of them in one box[:0]. Thanks Daniel these will come in handy!!!


----------



## England14 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got mine this morning.  Thanks!!!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 22, 2008)

Got mine today,Thanks for all the work you do on these Group Buys. Victor


----------



## shawn394 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got mine today also.  Look great.  Thanks


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 22, 2008)

My package showed up in the snow today. I am glad it had some red and blue on it or I would have plowed it under. Everything looks great. I appreciate all that you do for all of us here. You take a lot of work upon yourself and I know that everyone is lucky to be dealing with you. 
Thank you,
 Johnnie


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2008)

Joe, only temporarily, e-mail me with what you want I will put in anouther order when they get them in stock.




> _Originally posted by jjudge_
> 
> 
> I missed this ... right ?
> ...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 22, 2008)

Daniel,
Our stands came in today as well and in perfect condition.  Thanks for doing this.

Mike & Linda


----------

